# How to raise your overall rating?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Does a bad rating, after so many rides, drop off? In other words, if you get a 1 star rating, does it ever go away? Say, after 100 trips? 500 trips? Because, in theory (and math), if someone has 499 5-star ratings and 1 1-star rating, that ant could never reach 5 stars again unless that 1 1-star drops off somewhere.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

yes it'll drop off it rates through 500 Sofia first one star rating was at 250 you're going to have to wait until you go all the way around again through 250


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You raise your ratings by not giving a shit about ratings. Be polite, know where you're going, avoid picking up Uber Poop and Lyft Sharted. Your ratings will climb.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Giving away water, mints and hand jobs usually works.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

On lyft they only count your last 100 rides for ratings. 
On Uber they use your last 500 rides for ratings. 
In either case I have a high rating and it means the same thing as a driver who doesn’t. So stars are like being pat on the back and I hate people touching me.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I personally think Uber Riggs the ratings according to how long you've worked for them, been around 4 1/2 years and can't get past 4.84 and next to nobody rates.I get tips but I don't see my 5 stars move.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Clean Car
Good Communication
Safe Driving
Knowing The City
Don't Pick Up Low Rated PAX
It's really that simple, and you should be able to maintain:
4.95+ on UBER
and 4.98+ on LYFT.

I believe both APPS round up to X.X format, so both of those ratings, 4.95, 4.98 will show up as 5.0 in Passenger App, should they care to check.

Personally, when I'm a PAX, I always check and cancel on any driver less than 4.9. I can wait the extra 3 minutes for a driver that knows what they are doing.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> Giving away water, mints and hand jobs usually works.


The third suggestion works wonders for Uberfunitis!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My top list.

1 Drive safe
2 Avoid anyone rated less than 4.6 stars and greater than 4.99 (yes avoid perfect 5 star rated passengers)
3 Don't do shared rides
4 Don't long-haul the locals
5 cancel at the first sign of disaster paxholes, IE whinning and throwing a temper tantrum before you arrive.


----------



## polrol (Sep 13, 2018)

Drive like a Grandma and be polite


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

STFU when driving unless spoken to.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> On lyft they only count your last 100 rides for ratings.
> On Uber they use your last 500 rides for ratings.


So close....

They count the last 100 or 500 RATED rides. If the pax doesn't rate, it won't help the ratings revolving door at all.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Clean Car
> Good Communication
> Safe Driving
> Knowing The City
> ...


Dude....exact same ratings and the list of five things is spot on, espically passing on the low rated Satan's !!!!! Perfectly posted


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Hand out gold coins.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Hand out gold coins.


I tried that, got down rated because I only gave one per rider, and some entitled snowflake felt they should get two because they had a significant other at home that would have also went for the ride if their bubble bath was oh not so nice that they had to stay in it longer and missed the ride.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> I personally think Uber Riggs the ratings according to how long you've worked for them, been around 4 1/2 years and can't get past 4.84 and next to nobody rates.I get tips but I don't see my 5 stars move.


lol


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

You don't think they tweek the ratings?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Rating for driver means little in UberEats.
Rating for customer and restaurant means nothing in UberEats


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> You don't think they tweek the ratings?


No


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah they have a reputation of being real honest.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Does a bad rating, after so many rides, drop off? In other words, if you get a 1 star rating, does it ever go away? Say, after 100 trips? 500 trips? Because, in theory (and math), if someone has 499 5-star ratings and 1 1-star rating, that ant could never reach 5 stars again unless that 1 1-star drops off somewhere.


Who cares? Seriously. It's a business, not a popularity contest. 
Be authentic. Be safe. Be smart. 
The rest takes care of itself.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> Yeah they have a reputation of being real honest.


I'm not saying Uber is honest by any stretch but I think its ridiculous to think they manipulate your ratings. I do think that the ratings are one of the few things they are fairly hands off and somewhat transparent with.

Frankly it's just a cop out, rather than self examine and admit that you're not perfect, let's just say uber is screwing with us.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm not saying Uber is honest by any stretch but I think its ridiculous to think they manipulate your ratings. I do think that the ratings are one of the few things they are fairly hands off and somewhat transparent with.
> 
> Frankly it's just a cop out, rather than self examine and admit that you're not perfect, let's just say uber is screwing with us.


Lyft does the ridiculous I promise you. They do it to mess with your head. Don't let it.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber only lies once in awhile.lol


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Tnasty said:


> Uber only lies once in awhile.lol


Like when the sky is blue?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Or when the day of week ends with Y?


----------



## Topdriver3 (Mar 23, 2019)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> Giving away water, mints and hand jobs usually works.


lol


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes, I'm still new. Just passed 100 rides (103). 5 days ago, I have 5.0 rating. Since then, I've taken 2 trips. One, the pax just sat there listening to his headphones the whole time, the other, we had a nice conversation about the area, jobs, ect. Then today, I check my rating and it's 4.90! WTF! It even shows a congrats thing where it says I've had over 50 five star ratings. I did the math. For the rating to have gone down that much, I would have had to have 5 one star ratings. I've only had 2 rides since then! WTF is going on?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still new. Just passed 100 rides (103). 5 days ago, I have 5.0 rating. Since then, I've taken 2 trips. One, the pax just sat there listening to his headphones the whole time, the other, we had a nice conversation about the area, jobs, ect. Then today, I check my rating and it's 4.90! WTF! It even shows a congrats thing where it says I've had over 50 five star ratings. I did the math. For the rating to have gone down that much, I would have had to have 5 one star ratings. I've only had 2 rides since then! WTF is going on?


Ratings can take as long as 2-3 weeks to hit you,

It depends on how long the customer takes to rate you,

So your rating might have gone down from people


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still new. Just passed 100 rides (103). 5 days ago, I have 5.0 rating. Since then, I've taken 2 trips. One, the pax just sat there listening to his headphones the whole time, the other, we had a nice conversation about the area, jobs, ect. Then today, I check my rating and it's 4.90! WTF! It even shows a congrats thing where it says I've had over 50 five star ratings. I did the math. For the rating to have gone down that much, I would have had to have 5 one star ratings. I've only had 2 rides since then! WTF is going on?


Check for stains on your seats. I remember when I was new something similar happened to me and it was caused by something spilled on the backseat.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My top list.
> 
> 1 Drive safe
> 2 Avoid anyone rated less than 4.6 stars and greater than 4.99 (yes avoid perfect 5 star rated passengers)
> ...


The reason that I am a five star pax on my last five rides is because I drive Uber myself, I appreciate safe rides with friendly drivers. Also, like to ride in clean vehicles. Not to mention that I tip on every ride. All of this has me at five stars.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still new. Just passed 100 rides (103). 5 days ago, I have 5.0 rating. Since then, I've taken 2 trips. One, the pax just sat there listening to his headphones the whole time, the other, we had a nice conversation about the area, jobs, ect. Then today, I check my rating and it's 4.90! WTF! It even shows a congrats thing where it says I've had over 50 five star ratings. I did the math. For the rating to have gone down that much, I would have had to have 5 one star ratings. I've only had 2 rides since then! WTF is going on?


You don't see your ratings as a new driver, until you have completed 100 trips. Not all trips rate. 4.90 is a solid base to work from. Click on the 4.90 in your app to see the breakdown.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Clean Car
> Good Communication
> Safe Driving
> Knowing The City
> ...


6. don't accept GQ's as rider's... I earned 6-1*'s from the hood...


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

DexNex said:


> You don't see your ratings as a new driver, until you have completed 100 trips. Not all trips rate. 4.90 is a solid base to work from. Click on the 4.90 in your app to see the breakdown.


Thanks! I checked. I've had 1-1* rating. But, not all the rides gave a rating. Interesting.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

The ONLY way you can remove a 1* from your rating is by purchasing 1* remover. It comes in a aerosol spray can and can only be purchased through my website @ www1*remover.something
for $19.99 a can. 1 can can remove up to 5 1*'s so order several cans if you drive in a high 1* area.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Try asking which Radio station the customer prefers. If it’s Country hum a few bars from Johnny Cash live at falsom prison. Ask how their day is going? And if they say it sucks or none of your business! Just pull over jump out and burst into You’re never fully dressed without a Smile! Mints and Cold Water should complete the experience. I’m certain you will be 4.95 in short time. Good Luck!


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> I personally think Uber Riggs the ratings according to how long you've worked for them, been around 4 1/2 years and can't get past 4.84 and next to nobody rates.I get tips but I don't see my 5 stars move.


I imagine confirmation bias has something to do with it, too. Whenever my ratings have dropped , they tend to hover for awhile. Anyone who's inclined to take passenger ratings seriously is going to be influenced by what your current rating is.

So screw it. Longhaul them and earn that 3 star, baby.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> The ONLY way you can remove a 1* from your rating is by purchasing 1* remover. It comes in a aerosol spray can and can only be purchased through my website @ www1*remover.something
> for $19.99 a can. 1 can can remove up to 5 1*'s so order several cans if you drive in a high 1* area.


I buy these in bulk. Saves on the cost of shipping.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Clean Car
> Good Communication
> Safe Driving
> Knowing The City
> ...


You're just guessing about everything based on limited info. I'm guessing that a high rating has more to do with Uber and Lyft than riders. Do what you're told. Drink all the coolade and your ratings won't. Suffer


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> You raise your ratings by not giving a shit about ratings. Be polite, know where you're going, avoid picking up Uber Poop and Lyft Sharted. Your ratings will climb.


 pax collector 5 star ⭐ ?



Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still new. Just passed 100 rides (103). 5 days ago, I have 5.0 rating. Since then, I've taken 2 trips. One, the pax just sat there listening to his headphones the whole time, the other, we had a nice conversation about the area, jobs, ect. Then today, I check my rating and it's 4.90! WTF! It even shows a congrats thing where it says I've had over 50 five star ratings. I did the math. For the rating to have gone down that much, I would have had to have 5 one star ratings. I've only had 2 rides since then! WTF is going on?


Is that important, then pay something with stars!!! ?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still new. Just passed 100 rides (103). 5 days ago, I have 5.0 rating. Since then, I've taken 2 trips. One, the pax just sat there listening to his headphones the whole time, the other, we had a nice conversation about the area, jobs, ect. Then today, I check my rating and it's 4.90! WTF! It even shows a congrats thing where it says I've had over 50 five star ratings. I did the math. For the rating to have gone down that much, I would have had to have 5 one star ratings. I've only had 2 rides since then! WTF is going on?


Welcome to rideshare. The Masters of doublespeak, illusion and outright lies. Congratulations you are a partner We are too busy to tell you thank you for bringing your car but we'll reward you by making sure the more tenure you aquire the less you'll get paid. Ratings will be fined tuned to around 4.666 to remind you who's in charge of this non transportation business.


----------

